# Double taxation treaty



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I´m Mark (la pareja de Lolito). I´m looking for a little advise about the double taxation treaty in Spain. I have a business in England and my taxes are paid in England, but now since I´ve been registered as resident in Spain, I don´t have the tax allowance from the UK anymore as I was not there long enough to qualify. However I should have a European allowance no? But, we went to the tax office in Gandia this morning and they said that there was no provision in last years declaración de la renta for me to claim for businesses and earnings abroad. Maybe we explained things badly I don´t know but it seems I can´t have either a UK or Spanish tax allowance for 2011-12 which seems a bit unfair. Does anyone know of an English or English speaking asesor that might be able to help? I´m not even sure if it is through the declaraciòn de la renta, that I should be claiming for this allowance or whether there is some other form or way to claim, since I have not worked in Spain at all yet.

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're tax resident in Spain you file a Spanish tax form on worldwide income.

I can't tell when you became resident in Spain. This year? 2012? Then shouldn't that be filed next year?

Modelo 100? I can't find it


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We arrived in April 2011.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We went to the Asesor round the corner where we live, but to be honest, he doesn´t have clue. He just sent an email saying ´no need to do it, there is a 90% chance you won´t get found out´. lol! 

We are looking for someone who speak English or someone who knows what to do in this case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> We went to the Asesor round the corner where we live, but to be honest, he doesn´t have clue. He just sent an email saying ´no need to do it, there is a 90% chance you won´t get found out´. lol!
> 
> We are looking for someone who speak English or someone who knows what to do in this case.


send a PM to Stravinsky in case he doesn't see this

he lives near you and often recommends his gestor to others - & at a wild guess I'd say his gestor speaks good English


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We´ll do!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> send a PM to Stravinsky in case he doesn't see this
> 
> he lives near you and often recommends his gestor to others - & at a wild guess I'd say his gestor speaks good English


Cheeky sod
However yes ... he practices in Spain for his fathers company but was educated at University in the UK


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks all and especially Stravinsky, went to see the man this arvo and everything has been sorted. One thing less to do now. 835 left to tick! lol!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Cheeky sod
> However yes ... he practices in Spain for his fathers company but was educated at University in the UK


:juggle::spit::behindsofa:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Thanks all and especially Stravinsky, went to see the man this arvo and everything has been sorted. One thing less to do now. 835 left to tick! lol!


Great stuff, he's a nice bloke as well as knowing what he's talking about


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It was nice to see Mark talking to this guy in English and me just looking, after 19 months of me doing all the calling, emailing, texting, talking and doing all the things! 

He knew everything, very refreshing to hear someone talking about the Inland Revenue, taxes, etc. as the Asesor in our village, didn´t have a clue about anything whatsoever about the UK (why would he?)


----------



## FastEddyFelson (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Stravinsky,

Is your gestor able to offer tax advice too? Any chance you could pass on the details if so? 

Cheers,
FastEddy


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I too would be interested if he can tell me if it's possible to avoid Spanish CGT on my Uk house sale, which would allow me to move here whilst it's on the market. (except for the 'buy another house in the EU' bit).


----------

